# New building done!



## Seans_World (Aug 14, 2009)

Here is the 1st building kit done for our layout, since it is in the time frame of the late 1800s and a mining area why wouldn't they have a undertaker? So we now have one for our little township. Here is the pics with a coffin too. I still need to make the sign for it, and get it set in place.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job your dad did there. Just in time for halloween. Now you need a skelaton for the coffin 

Randy


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks quite spooky Sean. 

btw - you will need to resize your pics to a max width of 800 pixels wide! 

-Brian


----------



## Seans_World (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks guys, I used photobucket to upload these pics and pasted the link here, do I need to re-size them before I upload them on there? I answered my own question there, discovered I can resize them on that website before linking them here.
Sean


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Sean, I believe you can set Photobucket to resize the pics as you load them on their site. That way they are all ready to use 

Randy


----------



## Seans_World (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow this is not making any sense I did resize them on there to the small 320x214 size and it did not work, crazy! I will play with it more as I go along.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work! Those are Smith Pond Junction kits? 

hehe You have HO scale pictures of your G scale buildings.


----------

